# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  بالصور معجزة قرانية أثبتها العِلم الحديث للآية رقم 26 من سورة البقرة

## yassirali66

*




 



 والمفاجئة كانت فى اخر ما توصل اليه العلماء ان فوق 


 ظهر البعوضة تعيش حشرة لا ترى بالعين المجردة وهو 

 ما يفسر قوله تعالى 

 (إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا) 


 وفى هذه الصورة المتحركة تظهر الحشرة فوق ظهر البعوضة 



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور ياكبير

علي الانتقاء والتدبر 
جزاك الله خيراً

وهل تعلم :
*أن الباعوضة تتعرف علي مكان تغذيتها بشم رائحة المستضيف سواء كان من بني البشر أو الحيوانات
* أن الباعوضة لا تتغذي علي دم الانسان الا لتكملة عملية التبويض ليكتمل نمو البيض فيها
* أن الباعوضة تفرز مادة تساعد سكاكينها لاختراق جلد الانسان
* أن الباعوضة الناقلة للملاريا لاتضع بيضها وتكمل اطوارها الأولي الا في مياه عذبة ساكنه في بيئة ظليلة بالأعشاب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ولله فى خلقه شئون
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*اضافه لما قيل فان للباعوضة لعاب مخدر كالبنج تفرزه فى الموقع المحدد قبل ان تغرز خرطومها لذا لا نشعر بخرطومها عند الدخول فى الجسد (اللدغة) وانما نحس بهذه  اللدغة بعد ان تسحب خرطومها وعندها يكون مفعول التخدير قد انتهى..... سبحان الخالق 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مشكور ياكبير

علي الانتقاء والتدبر 
جزاك الله خيراً

وهل تعلم :
*أن الباعوضة تتعرف علي مكان تغذيتها بشم رائحة المستضيف سواء كان من بني البشر أو الحيوانات
* أن الباعوضة لا تتغذي علي دم الانسان الا لتكملة عملية التبويض ليكتمل نمو البيض فيها
* أن الباعوضة تفرز مادة تساعد سكاكينها لاختراق جلد الانسان
* أن الباعوضة الناقلة للملاريا لاتضع بيضها وتكمل اطوارها الأولي الا في مياه عذبة ساكنه في بيئة ظليلة بالأعشاب



كبير علي مين يانصر الدين
والله انا بتشرف بمرورك ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله




سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ولله فى خلقه شئون



ونعم بالله.........
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على طه
					

اضافه لما قيل فان للباعوضة لعاب مخدر كالبنج تفرزه فى الموقع المحدد قبل ان تغرز خرطومها لذا لا نشعر بخرطومها عند الدخول فى الجسد (اللدغة) وانما نحس بهذه  اللدغة بعد ان تسحب خرطومها وعندها يكون مفعول التخدير قد انتهى..... سبحان الخالق 



شكرا ياغالي محمد علي
وقبل فرزها للمخدر فهي تحدد موقعها فوق مجري الدم بترددات جريان الدم
قادر انت ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## moma124

*سبحان الله
ولله في خلقه شئون
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*سبحان الله القادر
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا سبحان الله 

جمعة مباركة 

تسلم يا غالى
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*لااله الا لله 
سبحان لله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
ويا سبحان الله
بارك الله فيك اخي ياسر 
*

----------


## Deimos

*سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله
*

----------


## تينا

*سبحان الخالق
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*لا اله الا الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*سبحان الله
ولله في خلقه شئون
*

----------


## نادر عبدون

*سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله
*

----------


## looly

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

(وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً) صدق الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سبحان الله ...
القرآن به الكثير من المعجزات لذا امرنا ان نتدبره ...
جعلنا الله واياكم من الذين يتدبرون اياته ...
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله
لك الشكر على المعلومة القيمة
*

----------


## Gold star

*واما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق
ما اروع صحابة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
اذ انهم يؤمنون يآيات الله دون ان يرجعوا للبحوث التي يجريها اليهود والنصاري
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*ولله في خلقه شؤون
                        	*

----------

